# Not eating their hay



## ChksontheRun (Dec 8, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying......New goat owner here.  So it has been in the teens and 20's here at night for the last week.  The goats have a small barn that protects them from the wind and rain.  They have a constant source of water and hay, and get a small amount of sweet goat feed twice a day.  We fed them as usual last night, gave them their hay from the same bale they have been eating for the last few days, and turned out the lights.  This morning, they had not eaten any of their hay.  They ate their sweet feed just fine.  They all have normal little goat pellets for poo, and act fine.  They just did not eat their hay.  What is going on?  

Do goats get cold stress such that they have a major change in their appetite?  

I have 3 preg does and I know they rely on eating hay to keep themselves warm in this cold weather......   Advice please!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 8, 2010)

Weeeeelll - if you're asking for advice the first thing I'm gonna say is CALM DOWN!  

I wouldn't worry about them not eating for one night.  They may have eaten a nibble here or there, but when it's dark and cold out at night, do you want to eat?  I sure don't - I want to cuddle up and sleep!  As long as everyone is the usual - peeing/pooping/acting normal then there's really no need for concern.  They could've just filled up during the day, decided to take a break or just didn't feel like eating at that point.

Now, if it's been a few days since they've eaten any hay or browse, that's when I'd start to be concerned.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder to wait and watch.  This is the first time I have seen them not eat hay at night  in 6 months so it surprised me.  

You are right.......  I will report back if it continues.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 8, 2010)

Im not new to goats.  But it always peaks my curiosity when my guys change behavoir, so I just keep a closer watch to make sure all is good.

Good looking out for them!!  

I agree with keeping an eye out.  I would watch and make sure they are back to chompin thier hay!  

The little changes sometimes mean alot!  I dont panic but I am deligent and look at what goes on daily with them...it certainly helps to get familar with their habbits etc!!  If you know them well...and notice little changes in them..sometimes it can make a world of differance for thier health etc!!

Good job!!    Ive learned..no matter how silly the question may sound...its always worth asking when it comes to goats!!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 8, 2010)

Emmetts has it right - I by no means was trying to be crass but I found that in the beginning most people worry about the slightest change and prepare for the worse.  Sometimes it's useful to have someone sit you down and say "Take a deep breath, it's going to be OK!"

So keep an eye on them and if they still continue to refuse hay then take a look at their surroundings and see if there's anything in there causing them to deter from their normal patterns.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 8, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Emmetts has it right - I by no means was trying to be crass but I found that in the beginning most people worry about the slightest change and prepare for the worse.  Sometimes it's useful to have someone sit you down and say "Take a deep breath, it's going to be OK!"
> 
> So keep an eye on them and if they still continue to refuse hay then take a look at their surroundings and see if there's anything in there causing them to deter from their normal patterns.


  We all need someone to remind us to breath from time to time!!    So true.. But overtime you learn!!  Weve all done it..at least I did!!


----------



## chandasue (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine are not plowing through their hay either and it's been bitterly cold the last few days. As long as all else is normal than I wouldn't fret. 2 of my girls were also in heat and they tend to hardly eat when they're cycling.


----------



## warthog (Dec 8, 2010)

Same here, mine haven't eaten any hay for a few days now, and it's dropped 20 degrees.

But when they have had their feed in the morning they are straight out into the bush to browse.  When it was warmer, they would have their feed and just sit a laze about for a couple of hours before going out.

It is so easy to panic when you are new to goats, I have only had mine about 18 months, and I panicked all the time.

But I have got used to all their different habits, and each one is different, you do need to get to know them.

Just keep an eye on them, I am sure they will be OK, but if you are not sure ask.  I have learned so much from this forum by reading and asking, I really don't know what I would have done without it.

So never be afraid to ask, there is always someone to help.

Good luck and enjoy your goaties


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2010)

It got really cold here this week too and my guys and gals stopped eating for the first night...they didn't even want their grain.    Now they're back to normal, screaming at me for treats.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Dec 9, 2010)

Their hay eating has leveled off a bit, not at their usual intake rate, but they are eating now.  They still love their grain, and this afternoon, they were hollering at me for the first time in days.  It has been soooo cold.  Teens at night at this time of year is just crazy.  I mean I expect it in January, but December......... :/  I am thankful for a heated water tank (new last weekend before the bitter bitter cold started)

Thanks for all of your encouragement.   I know I need to slow down, but it is easy to worry when they have grabbed hold of your heart, especially after reading some new posts about frozen kids...UGH


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 9, 2010)

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of your encouragement.   I know I need to slow down, but it is easy to worry when they have grabbed hold of your heart, especially after reading some new posts about frozen kids...UGH


It's funny how much you do get attached to them, mine are like members of the family.  Sounds like they're doing fine, and you can settle down and not worry. Now, if they turned their noses up at that grain, it might be cause for concern, they do love that stuff!


----------

